# Cedar Point, bell buoy



## holyshift (Jul 20, 2012)

Any reports around there? Looking to attempt for some perch and haven't heard much,anyone on here have any luck?


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

several weeks ago they were getting them off of the fog horn and 27fow off of the space needle. Small but good numbers.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

We went out a couple nights ago and went due east off the bell buoy for 1.5 miles and caught bigger perch than we were getting off the space needle. Needed 8 scoops of shiners to get our 4 man limit because there were so many white perch but had an 8.5" average on our catch. Had quite a few double headers and even one triple with an 8" yellow perch on one hook, a 17" sheephead on the other hook and an 11" white perch wrapped up in the line above the yellow perch. What a fight that was.


----------



## holyshift (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks guys. Gonna go out in the morning and try it out.


----------



## holyshift (Jul 20, 2012)

Slow day yesterday, 24ft of water,3hrs we caught 19fish. Couple over 10" but mostly small. Caught most of them around noon. Hope it picks up soon.


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

mtd doesnt make john deere or husqvarna


I copied this here from the husqvarna thread


----------



## Kast Away (May 17, 2012)

Been doing pretty good in that area. Tried Sunday and nothing. I think that blow on Friday had everything stirred up.


----------



## holyshift (Jul 20, 2012)

Gonna try again this Sunday,supposed to be nice out.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

We will be out there bright and early Sunday morning as well. If I can get two or three people lined up I hope to have our perch limit by 8am then make a run to the east side of KI to troll for some 'eyes. I had some excellent marks between the airport and Lucy's point in tight last Saturday but it was too muddy to get them going. Hoepfully they are still in that area.


----------



## redneckcgil29 (Jan 22, 2010)

do any good lately??? Any open seats if you go out this weekend???
I'm only 17 but if you take me I can take some of my dads beer if you wouldn't mind he drinks Busch light( my favorite) thanks man

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

We ended up going off the airport in 40 fow and had a long day (7 hrs for our limit) but great quality of fish for this time of year. Probably 20 of our 60 were over 10". Also trolled for an hour 22 fow off Lucy's point heading south for a quarter mile and back and picked up a handful of barely legal walleye.


----------



## holyshift (Jul 20, 2012)

Started off at the se corner of kelleys in 35fow and hit em good for a couple hrs. Then moved north towards the run way and had nothing. Moved to The bell buoy and hammered out a couple more. Ended up with 54 perch with 3 guys. Not a amazing day but was fun,decent fish. Don't mind redneckgil,he drowned quite a few minnows today. Lol.


----------



## K&D (Jun 18, 2009)

Where is the bell buoy?


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

K&D it is the green channel can 1 mile east of the Cedar Point breakwall fog horn. 

There was a dead time for us off the runway as well between 11 am until noon so we decided to troll for an hour then came back off the runway to get our last 15 fish. We were the most NE boat in the pack in my aluminum Triton.


----------



## Kast Away (May 17, 2012)

Fished just east of the bell Sunday morning.Started about 9:30.Kinda slow at first but heated up around 10:30 or so then shut off about 1:00.Ended up with 68.Nothing real big all about 8 or 9 in. Had to be right on the bottom to get em.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

We got 4 man limit off Kelly's airport but we were fishin 40-41 ft of water. Marked a few here and there. They were tight to the bottom, very lite bite for sure.


----------



## EyeSlayer61 (Jul 14, 2012)

50 yds. east of bell 2 guys took 15 perch 6 to 8:30 last night. Reeeeelly Sloooooooooooow. Avg. size nothin to brag about. Like the other guy said, you have to lay it on the bottom. I'm off this week lookin for reports around Kellys if anyone has any.


----------



## EyeSlayer61 (Jul 14, 2012)

Not yet ! Thank God.


----------



## K&D (Jun 18, 2009)

Several buoys in that area and it's been years since I fished there... so much appreciated


----------



## holyshift (Jul 20, 2012)

Anyone been around the bell buoy at all lately?? Thinking of heading there Sunday morning....weathers looking great.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

I've been going to the second green can out of the Huron river and 38-40 feet of water north of Cranberry creek marina my last few trips and getting into a lot more 10-12" perch. A fast limit there works great because there are some nice walleye between the castle and old woman's creek in 24 fow ridge as well so I get to fish for both. Probably launching out of Cranberry both days again this weekend and perch early then run for the buoy if we limit fast or troll that area if the perch take longer to catch.


----------



## holyshift (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm docked in Sandusky but might have to run over towards Huron.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

holy, I usually have an open seat or two when we go out if you ever want to run down toward Huron, Vermilion, Lorain or the weather buoy and don't have a boat filled up of your own you could join us. I'll probably launch out of Cranberry creek on Saturday morning around 6 am and fish until noon or so starting with the perch fisrt then chasing walleye for what time is left. Going to make the run to the weather buoy on Sunday morning looking for walleye only so I can get some time in prefishing for the big eye classic that is coming up in a few weeks. I have one open seat each day as it looks now. In about a week when I get used to working the midnight shift again I will be fishing a few days a week after I get out of work until early afternoon or so also and most likely will have an open seat every trip out then.


----------



## holyshift (Jul 20, 2012)

Much appreciated!!! I didnt venture out yesterday and from the sound of it,it was a good call. Hope the cooler weather will bring em back this way soon. Again,Thank You for the offer,I may take you up on it.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

My buddy said he did real well on perch off the Vermilion condos Sunday while we were at the weather buoy catching large walleye. What a trip we had 3 FO by 9 am then then got a little smaller but still nice fish for this time of year. Should have a great fall with the numbers of perch and walleye we were marking while trolling. We caught two nice perch also while trolling.


----------



## Kast Away (May 17, 2012)

Fished the Bell Sunday.Started just north of Bell 30 ft of water and got 1 perch to every 12 White Bass.Moved in to 23 ft by the fish nets and got a lot more Perch than White Bass. Ended up with 45 keepers mostly 8-9 inch.


----------



## holyshift (Jul 20, 2012)

Kast Away said:


> Fished the Bell Sunday.Started just north of Bell 30 ft of water and got 1 perch to every 12 White Bass.Moved in to 23 ft by the fish nets and got a lot more Perch than White Bass. Ended up with 45 keepers mostly 8-9 inch.


Good to hear. I may have to head there after work tomorrow and drown some minnows.


----------



## Igotfish (Jun 10, 2011)

My son took perch at the rockpile and red roof this past weekend


----------



## holyshift (Jul 20, 2012)

Went last night by nets,nice lil pack out there. 23ft of water,lots of whites but caught some real nice perch,8-9in. Didn't get final count but between two guys id guess 30 or so. Perch weren't hitting real hard,almost sucking on the bait could tell between a white and perch by the hit. Fun evening,even had dept of water craft stop by and chat.


----------



## holyshift (Jul 20, 2012)

Any reports? Heard a guy say something about the red roof today,any input? Looking to head out Saturday morning before this rain comes in for the weekend.


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

Straight out past the breakwall about a mile, 42 fow. Did pretty good last weekend, some jumbos and a good average size


----------



## holyshift (Jul 20, 2012)

Which breakwall?


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

WOW ? Last time I checked only a east Wall at Cedar Point ? This thread did start about Cedar Point ? But it seems it has been all over the place ? 

Mod you might want to close it ?


----------



## holyshift (Jul 20, 2012)

Seriously? Sorry for the misunderstanding really. Since I had asked about red roof i wasntt sure if he meant else where. Don't see a need to close the thread?? Just a guy looking to catch some fish in his spare time. Not all of us are charter captains and run the water on a daily basis. Sorry again for the mix up.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I also fished there sunday, north of cedar point/bell buoy, 42 fow, much better grade of fish, still some throw backs, very little trash, 3 limits in 3 hours. We could have been done earlier but had a chummer on board.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

holyshift said:


> Seriously? Sorry for the misunderstanding really. Since I had asked about red roof i wasntt sure if he meant else where. Don't see a need to close the thread?? Just a guy looking to catch some fish in his spare time. Not all of us are charter captains and run the water on a daily basis. Sorry again for the mix up.


Okay the thread has been open for a month ? It has everything from walleye fishing to perching off Vermilon to Kelleys Is and it is titled "Cedar Point bell Bouy " This is all I am trying to say. 

I was reading the thread and it just Makes no sense ? 

If you want to open a new thread guys go a head ? Its not hard ?


----------



## holyshift (Jul 20, 2012)

Gotcha....just figured it be easy to keep some of the same guys that fish in and around the same area in one thread instead of spamming the feed with a bunch of new threads.


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

@Holyshift, I was referring to the Cedar Point breakwall. 

I agree that if talking about fishing the general area of the bell bouy it is good to keep this thread going. Sort of a one stop shop for those of us that fish that area often.


----------



## holyshift (Jul 20, 2012)

Anything new guys?


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

with the space needle torn down, what do we use for a reference now?


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

I haven't had much success in my last couple attempts to fish near Cedar Point. I've been having to pick up and run out to 33/33 and doing much better. I'll be out to that area again Wednesday evening as well to see if the fish are still out there. I'll let you know how we do.


----------



## holyshift (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks,i guess well have to say off the twister now instead,lol,my father in law got to push the button for that needle drop,pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

My buddies had 7 perch and tons of garbage in two hours right out by the bell buoy this evening. We stuck to my original plan and continued out to 33/33 and picked up 50 or so in the same two hour time frame from 5-7 pm with many over 10" and one 12" really fat jumbo perch.


----------

